# 2012 M5 345 style wheels on a F10 528i?



## aljeezyF10 (May 25, 2007)

Hello all, I have not posted anything in a long time. My 528i just got rear ended pretty bad 4 weeks ago and I decided to pull the trigger and start the mods. I ordered the M-sport kit and the body shop is currently installing and painting, by the end of the week I should have my car. I am planning to buy the new M5 345 style wheels for my car but I am not sure if it will fit.

M5 345 Specs: Front alloy wheels: 19x9" ET32
Wheel part number: BMW 36112284250
Rear alloy wheels: 19x10" ET34
Wheel part number: BMW 36112284251










Current set up: V Spoke (Style 328) 18 x 8.0 light alloy wheels, 245/45 run-flat1 performance tires, with offset 30 all around I believe. Any help is appreciated, I have been very depressed without my car for a month so I am looking to have it reborn!!!! Please please help!!!!

BTW Evan at Tischer BMW is already accepting orders if anybody wants to order a set of these sweet babies


----------



## jeff213 (Apr 19, 2012)

Check this site for future reference.
http://www.wheelsanything.com/


----------

